# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  горячие клавиши не работают?

## slavapozitiv

Добрый день! Пожалуйста подскажите!!!-как мне активировать горячие клавиши в InDesign?-без них там просто невозиможно работать))) Язык по умолчанию английский, правда при загрузке стоял русский... ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?!

----------


## Vickhan

Меню Edit - Keyboard Shotcuts... и там выбрать, что нравится.

----------


## slavapozitiv

спасибо!!!!!!! вроде так и сделал, но чего то Tab и Ctrl+C не работают... спасибо еще раз))...

----------


## Vickhan

Надо проверить, не назначены ли на эти клавиши (сочетания) какие-нибудь сочетания из выбранного сета.

----------


## slavapozitiv

> Надо проверить, не назначены ли на эти клавиши (сочетания) какие-нибудь сочетания из выбранного сета.


--спасибо попробую разобраться)))))

----------


## bukone

> Меню Edit - Keyboard Shotcuts... и там выбрать, что нравится.


У меня такая же проблема, только в меню Keyboard Shotcuts я вообще не могу ничего создать. Клавиша "New set..." активна, но при нажатии вообще ничего не происходит, как с этим бороться?

----------

